# NBA Finals



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

This clip, for me... Says it all:


----------



## kiknwing (Jun 24, 2009)

So very true


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Being a Lakers fan in Dallas has been tough, but seeing Queen James lose made it tolerable. :lol:


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Love it. THE DECISION is moot


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

1. Mavs Win
2. Dirk, Kidd, Terry
3. Revenge from 2006
4. The BAD Decision
5. Cuban
6. The Fab 5 members have still NOT one any championships


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Congrats to the Mavs and Mark Cuban for his deferring to the original owner of the team when the trophy was awarded. Pretty classy, considering that Cuban is usually out in the limelight.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

I like Lebron... but I gotta admit, this was nicely edited together.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Nice.


----------



## texasmoose (May 25, 2007)

How can this be the same thread as mine!?!?!? This talks about the finals, yes, but mine was about the singing PROPS to the new world champions. Please reinstate my thread Mr. Moderator!

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=193919


----------



## texasmoose (May 25, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> 1. Mavs Win
> 2. Dirk, Kidd, Terry
> 3. Revenge from 2006
> 4. The BAD Decision
> ...


per 6, u meant to say 'WON' not 'one'?!?


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

I heard a stat at one point that in 9 Finals games, LeBron had never scored more than 25 points in a game. Michael never scored less than 22 in a Finals game.

I don't generally follow basketball, but this finals was interesting, sort of, so I watched parts of it. After Lebron scored 8 one night, the "experts" were all saying "Oh, he had a bad game. MJ had bad games. Kobe had bad games." ON and on they went. And while that's true, MJ never had a bad game in the FINALS. Joe Montanta never had bad games in the SUPERBOWL.

Those are just two that jump out at me.. but it seems the real GREATS figure out a way to elevate their game when the pressure is the highest. Lebron - at least to this point in his career - hasn't shown that ability. Maybe he will, maybe he won't. But, IMO, until he does, he's not even in the discussion with MJ.


----------

